# Possible Rats



## Gigs1777 (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi,


About my month ago, my partner spotted a large rat in our backyard. Before the snow melted, we would occasionally see tracks that appeared to be of a rodent. We have an odd crawlspace in our basement and when I looked through it with a flashlight I could not see anything suspicious. We also have two cats so if any rat got in, they would have found it. 



When I am working in my home office though which is in the basement, I sometime hear little pattering, like a small animal running through the walls.


Do I have rodent issue? If so, if there way to get rid of them before calling an exterminator?


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

I would say yes, you probably have a rodent(s) in the walls and you also have the perfect solution; 2 cats.


Imo, don't use chemicals or poisons, as this may also harm the cats plus the rodent may die in the wall leaving an awful stench for awhile. Let the cats get them naturally.


----------



## Gigs1777 (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi,


Thank you very much for your response but if the rats are in the walls, how would the cats get to them? I don't think they have ventured anywhere in the house cause the cats would be all over them.


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

Put the cats to work and earn their living.


----------

